# How long does it take



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi
Can anyone tell me how long does it take to go across the channel on the ferry and also through the tunnel.
Also does anyone know how long the crossings are to st malo and Roscoff, either im going blind or the info is not on the web sites
Thanks


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi - tunnel crossing time is 35 mins. The last ferry crossing we got Dover-Calais was 1hr 30ish (SeaFrance). Allow about 30 mins for tunnel check-in as they'll inspect your van for the gas. 15-20 mins check-in on the ferry.

Cheers
Griff


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.brittanyferries.co.uk/index.cfm?articleid=42

http://www.po.ferries.org/?gclid=CNagho7io5ACFQU6awodxgN_8Q

should have the info you need!


----------

